# Component Transfer Question    -   (To INT OP)



## Amsdell (5 Apr 2006)

Here is my situation as it presently stands:  I've applied to the reserves to the Intelligence unit.  I wanted to go into intelligence due to my computer and graphic background as I think I would be most useful there should I specialize.  I meant to stay in the reserves for a long time as a second job (at this point in time I'm awaiting to go for basic training and etc, just started my career).  These days, however, some year after I started the application process and finally got through, I'm thinking of changing my status to regular and going fulltime.  I've just been accepted into university and am now thinking on taking the officer-cadet route.  I'm a bit skeptical about making the change now as not only would it delay the process but I don't want to make this decision without first seeing of how well I fit in in the military and learning more about what it is really like to be in.  My question is, when can I request a component transfer to the regular forces?  Is it only in December?  Also, if I start my career in Intelligence in reserves (Intelligence is not available to new regular recruits, only to soldiers who already served 2 or more years), would I have to give it up for two years?  My ultimate goal is to work in Intelligence, but I'm unsure on how to get there.  I thank you for your answers.


----------



## sierra251 (6 Apr 2006)

If you are thinking of going Reg force Int OP. you need four (4) years of Full Time Paid Service (FTPS). Not two years. Full time paid service is different then "time in". Class B and Class C days are counted 1 for 1 when calculating FTPS, and Class A days are counted as a 1/4 of a day. You need 1460 days of work before you can join the reg force as an Int OP. This is because Int Op is considered a re-muster only trade, and reg force requires its members to have 4 years in before they can apply to re muster.

 Int officer used to be a re muster only trade, BUT, I know there are 1st year kids at RMC RIGHT NOW who have come straight from high school. Selection boards used to sit in May for the coming school year, so it is probably too late to apply for the 2006/2007 school year. If this route is a possibility for you then high grades and extra curricular activities are paramount. Keep that in mind this coming school year in case you want to apply for 2007/2008.

You can request a component transfer anytime. You wont be processed as an Int Op, because you do not meet the minimum requirements (4 years of FTPS). If you want to go reg force into another trade just go to your local CFRC and pick up the Component Transfer form, or download it off their website. There is a CANFORGEN that was released in August 2005 on component transfers, you may find it helpful.

Hope this helps


----------



## Amsdell (6 Apr 2006)

Thank you for the information.  I did not know it was 4 years.  But I don't understand, are you saying that there are Intelligence officers who came straight out of highschool?  They may have extra-curricular activities under their belt but I'm in my mid-20's and have to work fulltime ..  I hope my lack of recent involvement with volunteer work won't get in my way, its simply impossible on my schedule (I work in security, 40-60hrs a week).


----------



## George Wallace (6 Apr 2006)

I hope that you are not looking at the 'name' and thinking that you can become a 'James Bond'?  If you are, you are sadly mistaken.  The Trade prefers to take trained soldiers who have a knowledge of Tactics, Navigation, AFV Recognition and Military Organizations.  The Trade does itself a disservice by hiring people 'right off the street.'  With few exceptions these people really don't have the skill sets for the Trade.  There are a few people, however, with specific skill sets that will be required from time to time in the Trade, but those are very rare.


----------



## scoutfinch (6 Apr 2006)

Amsdell said:
			
		

> Thank you for the information.  I did not know it was 4 years.  But I don't understand, are you saying that there are Intelligence officers who came straight out of highschool?  They may have extra-curricular activities under their belt but I'm in my mid-20's and have to work fulltime ..  I hope my lack of recent involvement with volunteer work won't get in my way, its simply impossible on my schedule (I work in security, 40-60hrs a week).



From the CF Recruiting Page:

 From the CF recruiting page:

"Most candidates are selected from the Officer Occupational Transfer Program (OT), University Training Plan Non-Commissioned Members (UTPNCM), Special Commissioning Plan (SCP), and Commissioning from the Ranks (CFR). Applicants from the following programs may also be accepted:

Direct Entry Officer – DEO applicants must hold a Master degree from an accredited Canadian university, preferably in one of the areas of study listed under “Qualification Requirements”*. Proficiency in some foreign languages may be an asset.

Component Transfer – Applicants who are re-enrolling or transferring from the Reserve can be accepted through Component Transfer.

Regular Officer Training Plan – ROTP consists of a full undergraduate education at the Royal Military College of Canada in one of the preferred Studies above, immediately followed by at least three years of obligatory service in the Regular component of the CF. To qualify for ROTP, you must have completed high school with appropriate university-oriented credits, or be in Grade 12 in an appropriate program with full expectation of successful completion.

***

Qualification Requirements

*INT Officers are normally required to have a university degree preferably in Economics, Geography, History, Imagery Science, Information Technology, International Studies, Journalism, Military and Strategic Studies, or Political Science."


----------



## Amsdell (6 Apr 2006)

I have no intention of becoming James Bond.  In fact, its funny how I heard the same warning all throughout my application process.  I try not to be that delusional 

I’m currently starting a degree in International Relations from University of Toronto.  Would I be eligible to transfer to the ROTP plan come winter, for example?


----------



## scoutfinch (6 Apr 2006)

I was only half-teasing about the James Bond thing... it was one of the first questions asked in my interview!  You would be surprised how many people have a total wrong impression about what INT Ops/Os do!!!  Besides, I alway saw myself as more of a female Jack Bauer than a James Bond anyway!

I don't know that much about thte ROTP world.  Kincanucks is the absolute omnipotent source of all recruiting information so he would be the best person to answer.

Best of luck.


----------



## kincanucks (6 Apr 2006)

Amsdell said:
			
		

> I have no intention of becoming James Bond.  In fact, its funny how I heard the same warning all throughout my application process.  I try not to be that delusional
> 
> I’m currently starting a degree in International Relations from University of Toronto.  Would I be eligible to transfer to the ROTP plan come winter, for example?



You can apply for ROTP/Undergrad for Intelligence Officer as long as your program of study is in one of the following areas:

Economics
Geography
History
Imagery Science
Information Technology
International Studies
Journalism
Military and Strategic Studies
Political Science

The ROTP application season starts in Sept/Oct.


----------



## scoutfinch (6 Apr 2006)

George Clooney played Bob Baer in Syriania. The real Bob Baer was as big as Clooney but bald too!  Not going there... not even for this Queen's Army!!!

I am talking about Keifer Sutherland as Jack Bauer in 24.


----------



## mdh (6 Apr 2006)

> George Clooney played Bob Baer in Syriania. The real Bob Baer was as big as Clooney but bald too!  Not going there... not even for this Queen's Army!!!
> 
> I am talking about Keifer Sutherland as Jack Bauer in 24.




oops my bad - too many baeurs in the woods....cheers, mdh


----------



## GO!!! (6 Apr 2006)

scoutfinch,

Your earlier post specifies that DEO Int Os must posess a Master's degree - is this a typo, or does the DEO program for Int Os have higher pre - requisites than most other officer trades?

Kincanucks?


----------



## kincanucks (6 Apr 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> scoutfinch,
> 
> Your earlier post specifies that DEO Int Os must posess a Master's degree - is this a typo, or does the DEO program for Int Os have higher pre - requisites than most other officer trades?
> 
> Kincanucks?



DEO Int O applicants off the street must have a Masters to apply.


----------



## GO!!! (6 Apr 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> DEO Int O applicants off the street must have a Masters to apply.



...which leads to two more questions;

1) are the RMC applicants earning a masters while there, or are they only required to earn a Baccalaureate to be an int O?

2) If one were to attempt to become an Int O through SCP, would that individual require a Masters, as if off the street? or would a 4 year Bachelor's suffice?


----------



## kincanucks (6 Apr 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> ...which leads to two more questions;
> 
> 1) are the RMC applicants earning a masters while there, or are they only required to earn a Baccalaureate to be an int O?
> 2) If one were to attempt to become an Int O through SCP, would that individual require a Masters, as if off the street? or would a 4 year Bachelor's suffice?



1. They are only required to earn a Baccalaureate because they are in the military while they are doing it.

2. I will have to check the requirements sheet on Monday but I am pretty sure that all they need is a Bach.


----------



## Amsdell (7 Apr 2006)

Thank you for all the information.  I had no idea joining via the ROTP as an Intelligence Officer was a possibility until now.


----------

